# tri sulfa for fin rot



## pingerau (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi

So ive tried searching for this forum, went through the pinned thread and could not find instructions how to properly treat fin rot with tri sulfa.

the bottle is no help either.It states the dosage is 1 tablet per 40 litres and to repeat treatment after 3 days..*

i used 1/4 tablet for 8 litres so it's a tad stronger.

In regards to water changes, does that mean no water change in those 3 days?

From everything i've read, daily water is important for fin rot. This kind of contradicts the tri sulfa treatment if the water is only changed every 3 days.*

Should i be doing small water changes with condition water daily over the 3 days then use another 1/4 tablet on the 3rd day or wait the 3 days then do a full water change with a new 1/4 tablet?

Ken's in a 4L tank.*
Samuel is in a 6.5L container, both are bare bottom with IAL


----------



## Siakat107 (Jan 5, 2013)

pingerau said:


> Hi
> 
> So ive tried searching for this forum, went through the pinned thread and could not find instructions how to properly treat fin rot with tri sulfa.
> 
> ...


Hi! I Could Help You With Your Problem! Just Stop Putting Your Medicine Into The Fishe's Tank Because The Medicine's Poison!And Don't Put Any Female Inside Unless They're Cured!


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

You have a very pretty betta  If you could fill this out I would like to make sure we're not missing anything on treatment: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=49233 Photos would also be helpful.

One packet/tab of TS treats 10 gallons. Take 10 units of water.. might use 10 cups as this might be hard to dissolve. Dissolve the packet. Then remove as many cups of mixture to the treatment tank as gallons.. so 1 cup for the 4L/1G and about 1 1/3 cups for the 6.5/2G.

If you do a water change during those 3 days you will need to redose as much water as you took out. AFter 3 days you can remix a fresh full dose - no saving mixture.


----------

